

Leap Motion ship date delayed to July 22 - tfe
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/25/leap-motion-controller-ship-date-delayed-until-july-22-due-to-a-need-for-a-larger-longer-beta-test/

======
christoph
I have to say I am immensely disappointed. I pre-ordered/signed up for a
devkit over a year ago now. The disappointment level for me is high because I
got an email a week or two ago saying it would be shipping to me in May.

I was already disappointed as I felt having backed them (to an extent) for so
long, I would at least be getting the hardware before it was commercially
available in stores like BestBuy.

